# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Moto S có thể có bản mini gọi là Moto X Play

## viet1234

*Có rất nhiều thông tin được rò rỉ về các sản phẩm của Motorola nằm trong lộ trình đến cuối năm nay, và mới đây giới thạo tin công nghệ cho rằng tên mã là Shamu có thể liên quan đến Moto S. Rất có thể đây là một phiên bản mini của Moto S với tên gọi là Moto X Play.*

Theo thông tin từ _TKTechNews_, Motorola đang phát triển X Play như một phiên bản thu nhỏ của chiếc điện thoại Moto S. Có màn hình được thu nhỏ xuống 5,2 inch so với 5,9 inch của Moto S, nhưng cấu hình của X Play sẽ không thay đổi. Thực sự thì 5,2 inch không được coi là một chiếc điện thoại _"mini"_, nhưng Motorola đã rất thành công với việc làm gọn những chiếc điện thoại của mình (_giống như trên Moto X_)
Hiện tại thì những thông tin trên chỉ dừng lại ở mức rò rỉ, vì vậy chưa thể chắc chắn về sự tồn tại của các thiết bị trên. Hãy chờ câu trả lời từ phía Motorola để có được những thông tin chính thức. Và theo dõi tin tức từ diễn đàn, chúng tôi sẽ chuyển đến bạn những thông tin sớm nhất!

----------

